
Gom – A visual interface to work with runtime profiling data from Go programs - ingve
https://github.com/rakyll/gom
======
benlovell
Super nice although it's a shame the name clashes with
[https://github.com/mattn/gom](https://github.com/mattn/gom) that is pretty
well established at this point.

Naming sure is hard.

